

Earliest 'modern' hand nearly two million years old - diodorus
http://phys.org/news/2015-08-earliest-modern-million-years.html

======
andrewflnr
Wait, why _aren 't_ our finger bones curved? If tool use nearly always
involves wrapping our fingers around stuff, what produces the selection
pressure towards straight fingers?

~~~
DanBC
Our finger bones are curved on the palm side.

Hand muscles are pretty strong. Climbers can support their weight on fingers.

[http://www.eatonhand.com/hw/facts.htm](http://www.eatonhand.com/hw/facts.htm)

(Although that link does describe the finger spiral as following fibonacci so
maybe it's all nonsense?)

